# Acceder à ma box SFR et son disque dur depuis le finder



## artus56 (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas suffisamment de connaissances en connection réseau et j'aimerais savoir comment me connecter sur ma box "plus" sfr et son decodeur tv/media center depuis le Finder pour déposer des fichiers pour les voir sur ma télé ...
je vois une box sur "réseaux" et "partagé(s)"mais pas de connection possible ni avec adresse ip ni avec autre adresse fournie par sfr (109.21.79.....) je ne comprends rien
SFR dans ses modes d'emploi assure que son Media center est connectable avec un PC en "W Mediaplayer"..! et nous alors???...
Help ! ARTUS


----------



## Deleted member 1158295 (15 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Artus,
moi, mon Finder affiche bien ma box sur iMac. Dans réseaux, puis un logo de vielle écran PC avec un fond bleu. Je n'est rien fais sur mes deux mac pour y avoir accès. Tout c'est fais automatiquement. Je ne peux donc pas t'aider sur un paramétrage. Lorsque tu tape le code 109.21.79 dans la barre de ton navigateur ça dois t'ouvrir le menu de ta box. Si c'est pas le cas. Essaie un autre navigateur comme firefox, opéra ou autres...


----------



## artus56 (23 Novembre 2019)

Chocobon01 a dit:


> Bonjour Artus,
> moi, mon Finder affiche bien ma box sur iMac. Dans réseaux, puis un logo de vielle écran PC avec un fond bleu. Je n'est rien fais sur mes deux mac pour y avoir accès. Tout c'est fais automatiquement. Je ne peux donc pas t'aider sur un paramétrage. Lorsque tu tape le code 109.21.79 dans la barre de ton navigateur ça dois t'ouvrir le menu de ta box. Si c'est pas le cas. Essaie un autre navigateur comme firefox, opéra ou autres...



_Bonjour Chocobon et merci pour cette réponse, effectivement j'ai vu ( mais ne la vois plus...) cette icône d'écran (Box) dans le finder mais elle n'est connectée à rien et n'ouvre rien. Elle n'ouvre pas la clé ou le disque dur que j'ai branchés sur  ma box sfr. Je pensais y accéder comme à un serveur général ... de mon mac chez moi,  mais rien..... Peut être faut il un serveur spécial ??..

As tu de ton coté essayé de lire des fichiers sur une clé connectée à ta box...???

Je suis aussi déjà allé sur  l'interface administrateur de la box chez Sfr par le navigateur( http://192.168.1.1 )  je vois mes périphériques USB. Pas de pbm.
Mais je  n'accède pas à leur contenu pour les utiliser. 
C'est ballot...
Je vais encore téléphoner au SAV Apple , sont sympa...
SFR c'est plus compliqué ...!

Mais si quelqu'un navigue entre son mac et des fichiers usb de sa box (sfr) qu'il m'explique ....ou qu'on m'explique comment placer ces fichiers pour les utiliser en famille..... Sympa 

Merci à tous et à bientôt 

alainjannes.canalblog.com _


----------



## Deleted member 1158295 (23 Novembre 2019)

Bon ça y est j'ai trouver! Tu veux connecter ton disque où ? Au décodeur ou à la box ? Parce que moi j'accède au disque dur interne de mon décodeur et pas besoin de brancher une clé ou un disque externe. Tout ce passe dans les paramètres de ta box et dans l'onglet réseaux de ton Finder.

Pour une clé ou un disque externe branché a ta box:
Dans l'onglet réseaux à gauche dans ton Finder tu dit ne rien avoir.
Va dans les paramètres de ta box via (_http://192.168.1.1)
Une fois connecter tu va dans Etat en haut à gauche et dans état des service tu dois avoir le partage de fichier désactivé.
Si c'est le cas, connecte ta clé ou ton disque externe à ta box et va dans l'onglet Applications/partage de fichier.
Active le partage de fichier, puis en bas dans dossier partage donne un nom à ton support de stockage et clique sur le bouton "+" à droite. Tu devrais voir ton support de stockage dans le Finder cette fois ci dans l'onglet réseaux._


----------



## artus56 (31 Décembre 2019)

Je crois que j'ai pigé : je vais vérifier le partage de ma box. Merci pour tout. 

Pendant que j'y suis tu peux peut être me dire si Time capsule est utilisable en serveur de musique pour une chaine hifi en WIFI ????  ... pas simple le gars...


----------



## Deleted member 1158295 (31 Décembre 2019)

Je ne sais pas du tout je n'est pas de Time Capsule. Mais si sur ta chaine tu peux accéder à un serveur et que Time Capsule est un serveur alors je pense.


----------



## artus56 (31 Décembre 2019)

artus56 a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai pigé : je vais vérifier le partage de ma box. Merci pour tout.
> 
> Pendant que j'y suis tu peux peut être me dire si Time capsule est utilisable en serveur de musique pour une chaine hifi en WIFI ????  ... pas simple le gars...



Super je vois ma clé !!! et maintenant ...si je peux voir le disque dur du décodeur ??? comment le nommer ?? je cherche
merci Artus 
http://alainjannes.canalblog.com  (si tu aimes la peinture ...pub)


----------



## artus56 (31 Décembre 2019)

artus56 a dit:


> Super je vois ma clé !!! et maintenant ...si je peux voir le disque dur du décodeur ??? comment le nommer ?? je cherche
> merci Artus
> http://alainjannes.canalblog.com  (si tu aimes la peinture ...pub)




J'ai fais un grand pas grâce à toi...la suite viendra !
Bien,  je ne trouve pas le décodeur SFR et son DD interne avec le finder contrairement à la clé.
On me demande un mot de passe ...alors lequel ? apple ? sfr ? suis perdu. Mais peut être que ma "Box plus SFR " n'est pas 0K
Tu as laquelle ?? Mci et bon réveillon Bon app. Bonne 2020


----------



## Deleted member 1158295 (7 Janvier 2020)

Je ne comprend pas de quel mots de passe tu parle ? Moi j'ai une box blanche carré je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. Merci et bonne année à toi aussi.


----------

